
Hey HN people, I built this to track my book readings - yanis_t
https://candlapp.com
======
jmnicolas
I hope you will succeed but frankly I don't see mass adoption of yet another
subscription app for something that can be replicated on paper or any note app
(of course it won't be as good, but it will be free).

I'd pay 5 bucks once for an Android app that does what your app is doing, but
not every month (these costs add up, I have to choose what's superfluous and
what's not).

Just my 2 cents.

------
ranaway
Spell check your website. Rookie mistake.

